# Necron Scarabs



## Crocuta (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey everyone.

I, like a lot of people I'm sure, have started a Necron army after the new codex release. I'm curious, what is the best way to accumulate scarabs? Is the only place to get them in packs of Warriors (or eBay)? That seems like an obscene number of warriors to have to buy to get a few units of scarabs. I saw one person had made a cast of a scarab and was using green stuff to make them so he had one plastic scarab per base and several green stuff ones, would that be a good alternative and how difficult would it be (I'm not sure how he made the cast itself)?


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I just gathered all 20 of mine over the past few years. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Crocuta (Nov 3, 2008)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Good things come to those who wait.


Sometimes you've got to try to seize the initiative :biggrin:


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I've got ten bases which I've accumulated over the last few years. This doesn't include the many many bases I've used for bitz.


----------



## Scotty80 (May 26, 2011)

Ebay is your friend.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

http://puppetswar.com/product.php?id_product=69

Puppetwar's "cyber beetles" are made with this problem in mind. Not possible if you are the type of player who only plays at GW stores obviously... but they could be considered. Forcing you to buy a buttload of warriors to fill your FA choices with one of the best necron units in the book is a bit of rip-off...

*edit* in order to make a squad of 10 scarabs, that'll set you back a mere €20, so quite the bargain imo.


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

Too bad you can't get the battleforce anymore... Thanks to those I have 30 swarm bases and had enough to base a Destroyer Lord in bugs.


----------



## aranelthemithra (Nov 1, 2011)

How many bases are you looking to make?? 

3 per base = 4 per warrior box. Warriors are very important to the necron list, so if you get the 3 squads you probably want for your 2K list, you have 12 bases of scarabs.


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

I have 48 Warriors and 18 Scarabs from over the years... and I still plan on getting more warriors to get scarabs. Sadly, atm, everybody is looking at scarabs, which make them hard to come by... Fortunately, until I have 120 warriors, I won't be too sad...


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

I wish 40k had achievements like xbox. 120 warriors is definitely one of them


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Those scarabs from puppetswar are a good catch. While I'm dumb enough to actually buy that many warrior boxes anyways, the detailing on them is much better.

In the meantime... I'll probably just have medium bases with the word "Scarabs" painted on them. Classy.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I was going to order 2 blisters of 8 scarabs from miniwarging and then buy those puppet of war resin ones, between the two I should ba able to both meat GW standards and get 5-6 bases of scarabs for 40 dollars.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

You could use actual scarab carapaces glued to bases.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Crocuta said:


> Sometimes you've got to try to seize the initiative :biggrin:


Only problem there being is that while _before_ the update, Scarabs went for dirt cheap, things became different once everyone and their grandmother read up Entropic Strike.

Now you're lucky to get 5 of them for like, 30$ on sites like Ebay. In all due seriousness, you'll probably need to get creative. My friend and I were joking about making "Roomba" swarms where you just made little patties of Greenstuff, stuck them to a base and called it a day.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Boc said:


> In the meantime... I'll probably just have medium bases with the word "Scarabs" painted on them. Classy.


hahaha:laugh:


----------

